# US-based ETF



## CuriousReader (Apr 3, 2009)

been looking around for US-based ETF (Vanguard, etc) to spend some of the cash I am holding - anyone have recommendation what's attractive at the current time?

I already have exposure to:
- Large Cap (VV)
- Emerging Market (VWO)
- European (VGK)
- Small Growth (JKK)

Thanks for any suggestion!


----------



## CuriousReader (Apr 3, 2009)

oh just realized i put this on the wrong sub forum - admin please close this one, I'll re-post


----------

